# Antler Beer Mug/ Rosewood Goblet



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

These aren't even close to finished. I am going to make another mug for myself, it will be the other side of the rack, It was my 3rd deer and i am sure it will mean something to my father. I made the Goblet for my mother.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Once again, some very nice work. I like the antler as the handle. Very original.


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

That's too cool. What finish did you or are you going to use. I assume the beer mug at least is going to be functional.


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> Once again, some very nice work. I like the antler as the handle. Very original.


thanks, I figured i would put some of my most memorable hunts to some good use instead of collecting dust in a box.
The finish i am going to keep adding danish oil on it" Natural" until it can't absorb anymore than after a few days or a week, i am going to polyurethane it. I want it to be able to be used, I know the one i am going to twist tomorrow will be used, hah


----------



## Gunner4912 (Oct 21, 2010)

Outstanding


----------

